# Massensterben AoC



## Factions (3. September 2008)

Da sich einige Threads mittlerweile ins Unendliche bereichern, die ich auch lange mitverfolgt habe, können wir ja mal zur Aktuellen Statement´s mal freundlich miteinander Diskutieren ohne den Ewigen WoW, HDR Vergleich anzustreben. Ich selbst bin Mitglied bei den Diener des Yorch (Offizielle Gamestar Gilde auf Asgard PvP-RP), hatte Anfangs eine Menge Spaß bis Level 30. Ab 30-50 leichtes quälen, 55-70 ätzendes Quälen. ~80 Langeweile und sinnloses Grinden um überhaupt soweit zu kommen. Kurz um, habe über die Fehler wie Bugs usw. weggesehen und dem Spiel ne Chance gegeben. Aber irgendwo ist die Schmerzgrenze mal erreicht. Das was mich nervt ist nicht mal die Tatsache, daß hier und dort Fehler vorhanden sind oder da mal was nicht geht, sondern das Gebabbel seitens Funcom mit ihren leeren Versprechungen.  Nachdem ich den Artikel unseres Häuptlings durchgelesen habe (Jo, mit Fabian bin ich oft durch die Lande gestreift und haben Ganker gejagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und die Aktuelle Server Down Folge über AoC, muss ich auch mal meinen Frust ablassen. 

In den 20 Jahren die ich Computerspiele zocke, hatte ich noch nie so ein beschissenes Gefühl gehabt, einfach verarscht und abgezockt worden zu sein, wie jetzt bei Funcom. Soviel Ignoranz, Propaganda Gebabbel die mich an den Irak Krieg erinnern, wo die Amerikanischen Panzer schon vor dem Palast standen und an die Tür klopften und der Propaganda Minister im Fernsehen immer noch sagte wir werden die Amerikaner vernichten weil wir so Geil sind (Mal Ironisch überzogen), habe ich noch nie in der Spielszene erlebt. Und falls es sowas schon einmal gab, dann hatte ich wohl gerade Winterschlaf. Mittlerweile ist es ja schon so, daß es schon Gilden gibt, die Bewusst sogar sich als Böse hinstellen und nur dem Zweck dienen, mit Level70-80 sich ins 40iger Gebiet zu stellen und Lowies Ganken. Kranker geht es echt nicht mehr. Und das nur weil FC da keine klare Linie findet wo es mal RP technisch ok ist mal hier und dort einen Lowie zu verhauen, oder wenn fünf 70iger kommen und 30iger verhauen und das Stundenlang weil die sonst mit ihrer Langeweile nix anfangen können.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann das Gebabbel im Chat. Also Sorry, aber das "Geh doch WoW" spielen und dergleichen geht einem echt schon mehr auf den Keks als ein Kiddie das AoC spielt. Mir sind Kiddies schon lieber die versuchen noch Spaß an dem Spiel zu haben, als möchtegern Erwachsene die außer "Kiddie" "Geh WoW" spielen scheinbar nix anderes in der Birne haben. Hauptsache Titten und Blut *sabber. Nervtötend ohne Ende. Von mancher Rechtschreibung mal gar nicht zu reden wenn einige schon das Wort "Älter" in "Elter" schreiben. Pisa lässt grüßen. Naja, wenn man den Chat abstellt und nur Gildenintern was macht dann ging es ja noch. Aber trotzdem ist mir die Lust, trotz Hartnäckigkeit am Spiel vergangen vor einer Woche. Wirklich Schade um das Spiel. Ab und an werde ich wohl mal wieder reinschauen. Aber da bleibt wohl nur noch Beten damit das doch noch ein gutes Spiel wird.

Aber was schreibe ich soviel. Einfach mal den Artikel von unserem Häuptling lesen und die neue Server Down Folge über Age of Conan. Mehr habe ich dem auch nicht mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Name Funcom seinen Namen so gerecht wird. Immerhin hällt der Name, daß was er verspricht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

=> Massensterben Age of Conan -  von Fabian Siegismund (fab) - Gamestar
=> Barbarisch, sexy und brutal: Philipp und Weins über Age of Conan - Server Down Folge 21

Viel Spass beim Lesen und Anschauen, auch wenn es manche aktive AoC Spieler nicht so erfreuen wird. Aber immerhin, hoffen und beten tun wir alle noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (3. September 2008)

Geh doch WoW spielen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (3. September 2008)

*lach - WoW ist nicht so mein Ding.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (3. September 2008)

Meins auch nich. Hab grad D&D gekauft, für 3€. Hoffe das beschäftigt mich bis WAR kommt.


----------



## David (3. September 2008)

Der Schluck aus der Nase ist des kleinen Mannes Freude.


----------



## Doenerman (3. September 2008)

Ach, in WoW sind nur Blagen.

Wenn man etwas falsch macht, wirst sofort beschimpft.

In AoC nicht.

Macht echt mehr Fun als WoW, wo jeder mit PvP Kram in die Inis rennt und meint alles looten zu können.

Aber dann bitterlich Untergeht, weil er die PVE Spielweise nicht drauf hat.

Ich bleibe bei AoC, da habe ich meine ruhe, und die Leute da sind top in Ordnung.


----------



## SueySite (3. September 2008)

Herrlich! Sehr gute Show. Gerade bei Funcom bekommt die abgedroschene Phrase "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" immer mehr an Bedeutung. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft die Hoffnung in dem Fall noch zu Grabe getragen werden soll.


----------



## Immondys (3. September 2008)

SueySite schrieb:


> Herrlich! Sehr gute Show. Gerade bei Funcom bekommt die abgedroschene Phrase "Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt" immer mehr an Bedeutung. Die Frage ist nur, wie oft die Hoffnung in dem Fall noch zu Grabe getragen werden soll.




Habs herbeigesehnt, gespielt, gelassen, kanns nur noch hassen. Und zuletzt war es ganz toll, ich hatte schlicht die Nase voll. Und wenn noch mancher Hoffnung hegen mag, das Game liegt längst in seinem Sarg. Und bald kommt WAR mit Glockenschlage hell, und auch die letzten Member gehen schnell.
Das ärglerlichste auf der Welt, Funcom hat leider auch mein Geld. Ne collectors Box geholt, ich fühle mich schlicht veräppelt und verkohlt. Was ich zum Spiel noch sagen will, ist unhöflich drum bin ich still.

Mit Grüßen verlasse ich den Ort, wer bleiben will mag bleiben, doch ich bin fort


----------



## Dentus (3. September 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Habs herbeigesehnt, gespielt, gelassen, kanns nur noch hassen. Und zuletzt war es ganz toll, ich hatte schlicht die Nase voll. Und wenn noch mancher Hoffnung hegen mag, das Game liegt längst in seinem Sarg. Und bald kommt WAR mit Glockenschlage hell, und auch die letzten Member gehen schnell.
> Das ärglerlichste auf der Welt, Funcom hat leider auch mein Geld. Ne collectors Box geholt, ich fühle mich schlicht veräppelt und verkohlt. Was ich zum Spiel noch sagen will, ist unhöflich drum bin ich still.
> 
> Mit Grüßen verlasse ich den Ort, wer bleiben will mag bleiben, doch ich bin fort



So ging es mir auch. CE bestellt, riiiiiesen Vorfreude, Gilde gegründet, Page programmiert...alles penibelst geplant und verteilt....und dann....naja wisst ihr alle.

Aber nicht mein Problem, ich schaue mir jetzt WAR an, schlechter KANN es nicht werden....von daher hab ich nen guten Ausgangspunkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soidberg (3. September 2008)

Nach ein paar Wochen Pause habe ich die Tage mal meinen lvl 54 HoX wieder aktiviert.
Siehe da, im Eigelbgebirge und im Reichenviertel poppen gleich mal einige Ausrufezeichen auf.
Und nicht nur KillQs. Da hat sich schon einiges getan. 
Für die Zisterne und das Hauptsystem hatte ich auch innerhalb 2 Minuten eine Gruppe.

Für die WAR-Beta hab ich mich auch mal beworben, aber dann hab ich DAS gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Falls ich nen Key abkriege, schau ich's mir mal an. 

Aber die letzten Tage hat AoC mal wieder richtig Laune gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (3. September 2008)

Nur ganz kurz zum ganken: Das ist in WoW auch nicht anders. Wenn ich mich als 70er mit 6-7 Kumpels in Westfall hinstelle und alle NPCs und die Lowies dauerganke passiert auch nicht wirklich was. Wir hatten das erst kürzlich gemacht aus Langeweile und um zu sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein GM was unternimmt. Nach geschlagenen 16 Stunden Westfall komplett lahmlegen und 2 herzlosen Versuchen seitens 3er Ally70er  und dem mittlerweile 5ten Schichtwechsel der Ganker, nach geschlagenen 20+ Tickets von Ally-Twinks von uns kam dann tatsächlich mal ein GM zu einem von uns und fragte nett, ob wir nicht mal weiterziehen mögen - auf das provokante NEIN kam nur noch: Ja, dann viel Spaß noch in der Welt von WoW....


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2008)

Soidberg schrieb:


> Für die WAR-Beta hab ich mich auch mal beworben, aber dann hab ich DAS gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja Testbericht von einem Hasselhoff Fan der nur Wow kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allein wenn ich was von "Genreprimus Wow" lese kann ichs nicht mehr wirklich ernst nehmen.


----------



## Dietrich (4. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja Testbericht von einem Hasselhoff Fan der nur Wow kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Hasselhoff Fan schreibt aber auch, das er Everquest als Vergleich hätte nehmen können, was aber wieder weniger kennen. 
Ich fand es nett zu lesen. 

MfG


----------



## Terratec (4. September 2008)

Soidberg schrieb:


> Für die WAR-Beta hab ich mich auch mal beworben, aber dann hab ich DAS gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe mich durch den Text durchgequält und stelle fest - er schreibt nich ein objektives Wort. Persönliche Meinung hin oder her, aber er redet das Spiel nur nieder. Selbst wenn man für den Kauf 1000 &#8364; bekommen würde, er würde schreiben dass er ohnehin zu viel Geld hat....Neia, über andere urteilen ist nicht so mein Ding.
BTT: AoC wurde schon so oft totgeredet, ich glaube nicht dass das Spiel noch durchschlagen *könnte*! Selbst wenn Funcom fast alles aufbessert, schon so viele Leute haben davon erzählt wie abgezockt sie sich vorkommen, ich für meinen Teil wäre zu misstrauisch selbst dann das Spiel zu kaufen, wenn fast alles überarbeitet worden wäre


----------



## Yumei (4. September 2008)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zum ganken: Das ist in WoW auch nicht anders. Wenn ich mich als 70er mit 6-7 Kumpels in Westfall hinstelle und alle NPCs und die Lowies dauerganke passiert auch nicht wirklich was. Wir hatten das erst kürzlich gemacht aus Langeweile und um zu sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein GM was unternimmt. Nach geschlagenen 16 Stunden Westfall komplett lahmlegen und 2 herzlosen Versuchen seitens 3er Ally70er  und dem mittlerweile 5ten Schichtwechsel der Ganker, nach geschlagenen 20+ Tickets von Ally-Twinks von uns kam dann tatsächlich mal ein GM zu einem von uns und fragte nett, ob wir nicht mal weiterziehen mögen - auf das provokante NEIN kam nur noch: Ja, dann viel Spaß noch in der Welt von WoW....




lol wie geil xD *lach*

Ich bin auch einer dieser naps welche sich die AoC-CE gekauft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...oder anders geschrieben...

Bin mittlerweile 27 *seufz*,hab Spiele wie Zelda aufn NES^^ bis hin auf fasst 3jahre WoW hinter mir^^

Aber das was ich erlebt habe mit AoC ...naja glaub irgendwie das wir nicht besch*** wurden,nein man hat uns gleich reingetaucht *pfui*
Ok ich prädige zwar immer:"Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden" dennoch war/ist das Spiel alles andere als vollständig =X

Was mein ich damit?
Tja,ganz einfach:
Klassen welche nicht funktonieren
Klassen welchen einpaar Talente fehlen bzw. es wird angezeigt das man was Neues gelernt hat,aber man findet den neuen Skill nicht
*hust* Pre-Order*hust*
buggy Q's
nicht vorhandene Q's(lvl entsprechend z.B.)

und und und..mimimi....^^

sagt mir bitte:

Wofür die sogenante Betaphase ist? Wie sah das Spiel aus, bevor man den erscheinungs Termin verschoben hat?

Versteht mich nicht falsch^^

Es ist halt meine persönliche Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (4. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja Testbericht von einem Hasselhoff Fan der nur Wow kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nun ja, mit Genreprimus meint er wohl die Zahl der aktiven Spieler. Und im übrigen scheints den meisten ja auch zu gefallen - ist halt ihr erstes MMO und bei vielen, grade älteren Leuten so ab 50+ teilweise auch das erste Computergame überhaupt. Und ansonsten hat er sich einige an Mühe gemacht und ausdrücklich beschrieben, das es seine Sicht der Dinge ist. Also mal mehr konstruktive Kritik von deiner Seite und vielleicht mal ein eingehen auf die Inhalte wäre sicher angebrachter gewesen. Insofern warte ich gespannt auf Nachbesserung.

Was unserem lieben Hasselhoff Fan zum Beispiel nicht gefiel, sind die Unterschiede, die zwischen den einzelnen Klassen herrschen. Hier komme ich zum Beispiel als ehemaliger WoW Schlachtzug Heiler (Priester) zu einem ganz anderen Ergebnis. Bei WAR sehe ich in einem ausgewogeneren Konzept die Chance, auch als Heiler oder Tank außerhalb von Schlachtzügen nicht nur als Kanonenfutter zu dienen. Insgesamt bewirkt doch ein geringerer Unterschied der Klassen auch auf den Schlachtfeldern eine höhere Dynamik bei Kämpfen. Ich habe den Klassiker beim WoW PVP Schurke - Heiler = Heiler tod immer gehasst. Sieht aus als würde WAR da anders ticken, und das finde ich persönlich besser. Darüber könnte man mal in einem WAR Forenbeitrag diskutieren.


----------



## hoti82 (4. September 2008)

Funcom hats einfach versäumt einen guten start hinzulegen schaut in einem jahr ins game rein wenn es dann überhaupt nocht gibt. ganz der meinung bin grafik is nicht alles hat ja aoc wieder gezeigt. das man viel verkehrt machen kann. das game bietet für 50 euro und dann noch die monatlichen gebühren einfach zum start schon zuwenig inhalte. Gratz Funcom zum schlechtsen mmo start den ich je  erlebt habe. den die beta fand ich schon etwas kurz. vom game

 Des weitern is wow auch nicht viel besser und auf dem höhepunkt bald bricht das game ein . sagt selbst schon die Presse. wlotk is nur noch mal ein versuch aber blizzard wird es früher oder später nicht verhindern können das die kunden abhauen. sie haben sich lange oben halten können.

Ich inzwischen bin zu meinen wurzeln zurück gekehrt und vernüge mich mit Ragnarok und Florensia was  echt schönes game is. bis Warhammer rauskommt so wie ich ea kenne und das team was warhammer entwickelt haben die aus dem fehlstart von funcom gelernt und werden profitieren. weil das game wird mein nächstes sein. was ich anzocken werde aoc hatte sich mein bruder gekauft angezockt danach schon nach 4 stunden in die ecke geleckt was für nen high grafik schrott sorry. allein der speicher platz auf dem pc is krank sieht man an warhammer die brauchen 16gb. am anfang einfach schon falsch gepackt. da merkt man das die spiele die gehipt werden wie aoc nur einbrechen  können weil die entwickler einfach zuviel versäumt haben um noch konkurenz fähig zusein auf dem hart umkämpften mmo markt. sieht man ja an dem zustrom zu den gratis mmos. dennen rennen die player die buden ein.

Ich habe hier meine meinung zum thema funcom kund getan und nun gehe ich schlafen



Mfg Hoti82​


----------



## Parelias (4. September 2008)

Nur um mal eine andere Perspektive darzustellen: Ich bin 39, habe Frau und Beruf, vielen Dank, und spiele am Computer im Grunde seit den 80er Jahren (mit Unterbrechungen). Als "Fanboy" kann man mich wirklich nicht bezeichnen - und doch bin ich tatsächlich auch nach Wochen und Monaten immer noch begeistert von AoC! Man traut es sich inzwischen ja kaum zu sagen. Zwar verbringe ich damit nicht mehr als 1-2 Stunden am Abend und nichtmal jeden Abend, aber mehr Zeit kann und will ich gar nicht opfern - ich bin sicher, es geht vielen Erwachsenen mit Familie und Beruf ähnlich! 

Bei all den Hasstiraden gegen dieses Spiel, das sicher noch seine Probleme hat und vielen Hardcore-Zockern wie es aussieht nicht genug bietet, sollte nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass viele dieses Spiel und seine liebevoll gestaltete und präsentierte Welt nach wie vor sehr genießen! 

Dies nur mal Rande, die Flames können nun unvermindert weitergehen, wenn es denn muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (4. September 2008)

Habe mir mal die Show angesehen. Ist recht interessant Ich habe mir auch AOC gekauft. Habe es mittlerweile wieder gekündigt. Nicht weil das Spiel schlecht ist, sondern weil versprochende Inhalte nicht im Spiel implentiert ware, zuviel Bug´s und halt zuviele verströstungen, wie das in der Show gesagt wurden ist.

Aber mal ehrlich die ganzen Spielezeitschriften wie Gamesstar und PC Games, haben ihr augenmerk ja sowieso auf World of Warcraft. Negative Berichterstattung seitens WOW ist in den Spielenzeitschriften eh nicht zu finden. Bei WoW ist es alles toll. Und Blizz macht ja eh alles richtig. 

Ich unterstelle mal hier das die Spielemagezine nicht objektiv über andere Onlinerollenspiele berichten.


----------



## Tikume (4. September 2008)

Hasstiraden sehe ich auch nicht angebracht. Uns hat es durchaus auch Spaß gemacht, aber es war/ist halt unfertig und der Ausblick auf verbuggten PvP Content motiviert dann auch nicht unbedingt beim Leveln.
Das ist kein Drama, man spielt halt eine Sache solange sie Spaß macht und dann lässt man es. Und in 1-2 Jahren ist AOC sicher nochmal einen Blick wert.


----------



## Borinor (4. September 2008)

Ich habe mein Abo auch im August nach 3 Monaten beendet, ich werde auch sicher im nächsten Jahr nochmal reinschauen. Aber es hat mir am Ende überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr gemacht

Das Massensterben kann man auch bei den AoC Spieldern unter den BLASC Benutzern sehen.
Wenn man in der Jahresübersicht die AoC-Spieltage in den ganzen Monaten zählt waren es im:
Juni       4611 Tage
Juli        3079 Tage
August   1039 Tage

Dabei werden die mybuffed/BLASC Benutzer immer zahlreicher

mybuffed AoC gametime overview


----------



## Yiraja (4. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Werde auch garantiert nicht wieder in AoC reinschauen, in der Beziehung bin ich ziemlich "Prinzipientreu".
> Zweimal lass ich mich verarschen.



wärste schlau gewesen hätteste das gar net erst gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (4. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal davon abgesehen, das ich eine so herbe Verarsche noch nie erlebt habe. WAR hab ich auch wieder vorbestellt, HdRO hab ich vorbestellt und auch WOW damals...immer ging es gut.

Nur Funcom labert und labert...und liefert nix. Ich hoffe mittlerweile wirklich das diese elenden Schwätzer einfach Pleite gehen und ich in Zukunft von solchen gehypten Spielen verschont bleibe. Der Mid-Level-Content war für Ende Juni angekündigt (!!), nun ist es bald Mitte September. Da fällt mir nur noch eins ein: LOL!

Ich hoffe ja wirklich das WAR das hält was es verspricht. Bugs sind mir ja egal...kann man alles reparieren...aber etwas ankündigen, als Fokus darstellen was es letztenendes gar nicht gibt....sowas ist einfach unterste Schublade.


----------



## Pacster (4. September 2008)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zum ganken: Das ist in WoW auch nicht anders. Wenn ich mich als 70er mit 6-7 Kumpels in Westfall hinstelle und alle NPCs und die Lowies dauerganke passiert auch nicht wirklich was. Wir hatten das erst kürzlich gemacht aus Langeweile und um zu sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein GM was unternimmt. Nach geschlagenen 16 Stunden Westfall komplett lahmlegen und 2 herzlosen Versuchen seitens 3er Ally70er  und dem mittlerweile 5ten Schichtwechsel der Ganker, nach geschlagenen 20+ Tickets von Ally-Twinks von uns kam dann tatsächlich mal ein GM zu einem von uns und fragte nett, ob wir nicht mal weiterziehen mögen - auf das provokante NEIN kam nur noch: Ja, dann viel Spaß noch in der Welt von WoW....




Ja. Genau. Und das glauben dir jetzt auch alle das ihr euch 16 Stunden hinsetzt und im hot-seat verfahren gankt nur um zu sehen wann ein GM kommt. Den Kommentar von dem GM könnte ich mir allerdings durchaus vorstellen...nur haste vergessen das dann danach wohl 48h WoW-Zwangspause angesagt sind. Und das beste...ihr wisst wieviel tickets die Allies geschrieben haben weil die euch das natürlich angekündigt haben ebenso wie sie erwähnten das sie Twinks sind(chatsperre zwischen Fraktionen und so..schonmal was davon gehört? Wohl noch nie WoW gespielt, oder?)......jaaaaaaaaa...neeeeeee....is klar. Geh nach Hause, kleiner Troll.


@Tikume: Tja, was willst du machen? Die Fachpresse ist sich ziemlich einig wer derzeit der Genreprimus ist...und nach der Anzahl der Spieler zu urteilen, gilt das auch für die Spieler-Community. Deine persönliche Meinung ist da irgendwie etwas unwichtig und disqualifiziert eher deine Aussagen als seine. Das ist in etwa so wie ein Manta-Fahrer der nen BMW-Fahrer kritisiert weil dieser der Meinung ist er fahre das beste Auto auf dem Markt. Die Manta-Fans werden den Manta natürlich besser finden...aber auch nur die....und objektiv gesehen liegen sie halt falsch(denn der einzige Vorteil des Manta ist der Fuchsschwanz an der Antenne)...genau wie du. ;-)


----------



## abszu (4. September 2008)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zum ganken: Das ist in WoW auch nicht anders. Wenn ich mich als 70er mit 6-7 Kumpels in Westfall hinstelle und alle NPCs und die Lowies dauerganke passiert auch nicht wirklich was. Wir hatten das erst kürzlich gemacht aus Langeweile und um zu sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein GM was unternimmt. Nach geschlagenen 16 Stunden Westfall komplett lahmlegen und 2 herzlosen Versuchen seitens 3er Ally70er  und dem mittlerweile 5ten Schichtwechsel der Ganker, nach geschlagenen 20+ Tickets von Ally-Twinks von uns kam dann tatsächlich mal ein GM zu einem von uns und fragte nett, ob wir nicht mal weiterziehen mögen - auf das provokante NEIN kam nur noch: Ja, dann viel Spaß noch in der Welt von WoW....



Hm... irgendwie unglaubwürdige Geschichte! Also Westfall ist selbst auf PvP-Servern eine sichere Zone, wenn die Lowies sich dort selber PvP flaggen, ihre eigene Schuld - aber irgendwie glaub ich das nicht, daß sich 16 Stunden lang todesmutige Lvl10-Spieler auf 70er stürzen. NPCs könnt ihr natürlich killen, aber dann setzt sich der geneigte Lowie auf den Greifen und geht woanders questen oder loggt gleich auf nen anderen Char um.
Klingt für mich eher nach einer erfundenen Story.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkazaba (4. September 2008)

Den Artikel von Fabian hab ich diesen Monat schon in der aktuellen GameStar gelesen.

Ich kann nur sagen:

/Sign -> AoC Acc gekündigt -> WoW reaktiviert !

Ich ärger mich nur noch immer über die 50&#8364; + 2 Monatsabos in den Sand gesetzt zu haben. Mit dem Geld hätten man besseres machen können.

Naja jedenfalls .. vielen Dank Funcom ... mich seht ihr nie wieder nicht in AoC und auch in keinen anderem zukünftigen Spiel von euch!


----------



## spectrumizer (4. September 2008)

Seih froh, dass es "nur" 50€ + 2 Monatsabos waren. Bei mir wars 'ne PreOrder + 'n Mammut-Key bei eBay für ~120,- €. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Naja, Lehrgeld.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (4. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Seih froh, dass es "nur" 50€ + 2 Monatsabos waren. Bei mir wars 'ne PreOrder + 'n Mammut-Key bei eBay für ~120,- €.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## trolldich (4. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Boa ey, Tisch <->Kopf oder doch lieber Kopf<->Tisch? Ich kann mich net wirklich entscheiden.


tisch<->funcom


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Ich bin mal so dreist, aus diesem Thread ("Ist das Normal?") meinen Post zu kopieren...mit leichten Änderungen.
Achtung, Wall of Text incoming!

_Ich hab auch AoC gekauft, gespielt, anfangs Spaß daran gehabt, den verloren und zurückgestellt. Was habe ich daraus gelernt? Never judge a book by its cover. Hypes sind leicht zu erkennen, aber noch leichter ist es, mitgerissen zu werden. Man kommt nicht umhin, selber anzutesten und sich selbst ein eigenes Bild zu machen.
Klarer Nachteil: Materialkosten - in diesem Fall Geld.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich einige Spaßmomente im Spiel hatte - und schon gar nicht, dass andere trotz etwaiger Nachteile seitens Spielinhalt, -Technik und -Entwickler/Publisher ihre Freude daran haben.

Übrigens: Ich empfinde einen Patch von 1GB Größe nicht als "angemessen", nur weil viel im Argen lag/liegt. 1GB ist die Größe eines kleinen Addons! Jetzt könnte man sagen: "Löblich, die verpassen uns ein kostenloses Addon um Probleme zu beseitigen." Schön und gut, wenn es nur die Probleme beseitigt *hätte*! Ein solcher Patch, der nicht einmal die Bugs aus der Welt schafft sondern eher neue gebährt, ist eine Zumutung, wie ich finde.

Meine persönlichen Gründe, damit aufzuhören, sind schlicht:
A. Habe mir zuviel vom RP auf dem PvP-Server erhofft.
--> Eines Tages trafen sich die großen Gilden des Servers, um den Abstieg des RPs zu besprechen und zu bekämpfen. Ich gestehe, dass ich die Sache nicht weiter verfolgt habe, effektiv gesehen war das erste Treffen aber eher desaströs aussagefrei. Und es änderte nichts daran, dass RP wenn überhaupt in den Tavernen spät abends zu finden war - sonst aber grundsätzlich erst mal nicht. FunFact: Jeder zweite bis dritte Assassine ist der Meinung, dass seine RP-Berechtigung, andere Avatare zu töten, in der Spielmechanik liegt. Zitat: "bin ne assel, soll ich dich vorwarnen oder was?" FunFact: Ich war selber Assassine und kein blutrünstiger, verrückter Meuchelmörder. FunFact: Wegen der Mechanik zu killen oder sie als Grund heranzuziehen spricht für ein, salopp gesagt, beschisssenes Roleplay.

B. Die Stimmung der Community.
--> Kurz und bündig - sogar bei den Spielern, die sich nichts von Flamern sagen ließen, war die Stimmung bei gefühlten 32° Fahrenheit. Das kam mir im und außerhalb des Spiels so vor und gipfelte darin, dass Gilden auf besagtem Server sich außerhalb des Spiels hassten - was in meinen Augen nicht nur infantil, sondern auch schädlich für das Spiel sein kann. Beispiel: Es werden OutTime (Hallo LARPer!) Gründe gesucht, warum ein Spieler einer bestimmten Gilde Mist ist - wie die Bedeutung von Namen der Avatare, veränderte Screenshots und Logs nach diplomatischen Krämpfen, Flames gegen Mitglieder anderer Gilden etc. Tut mir leid, auf so etwas kann ich verzichten.

C. (RP-technisch) Schwachsinniges PvP
--> Mag sein, dass ich etwas falsch verstanden hatte - aber grundsätzlich war die Story doch so: Conans Reich wird von Pikten und Toth-Amons Armee bedroht, also gibt er die Grenzgebiete für die Bevölkerung frei, um diese zu besiedeln und zu festigen. Festungen werden errichtet, Städte gebaut, Wirtschaft kommt in Gang und die Bevölkerung batscht sich die Hirse ein. Moment, was? Ja, sie prügeln sich um die Festungen, die sie gebaut haben, sie köpfen einander, weil die einen schönere Stadt haben als sie selbst! Na klar ist das spieltechnisch realistisch (da möglich) und mit entsprechendem RP auch gut einzubetten, aber was wäre die logische Folge, wenn so etwas passiert? Ich denke, das dürfte klar sein: Das Reich geht klanglos unter, da es ohne Verteidigung von der Bedrohung überrollt wird.
Mag sein, dass der Grund banal ist - aber diese Erkenntnis hat mir letztlich den Spielspaß gänzlich geraubt._

Bugs sind eine Sache, mit denen manche Leute leben können. Zensur im offiziellen Forum habe ich selbst nicht miterlebt, sage daher nichts darüber. "Versprochen, aber nicht gehalten" ist ein Argument, das auch bei anderen Spielen greift, war auch nie mein Thema, da ich schlichtweg was neues ausprobieren wollte. 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: 
Es gibt unzählige Gründe, warum jemand keine Freude an einem Spiel hat. Warum man aber nun darüber diskutieren soll, ob dieses Spiel nun objektiv gut oder objektiv schlecht ist, ist für mich fragwürdig. Spielspaß ist eine rein subjektive Erfahrung und lässt sich nach meiner Erfahrung in keiner Weise an objektiver Qualität messen. Ich kenne Leute, die heute noch das (in Augen vieler) verhunzte DAoC spielen, mit Freuden Mark of Chaos, Hellgate:London oder Vanguard bewandern. Ob diese jetzt objektiv Qualität aufweisen, lasse ich mal im Raum stehen, Punkt ist aber dieser: Egal was dabei herauskäme, würde es nichts daran ändern, dass sie manchen von uns einen Höllenspaß bereiten.

Bei AoC ist das kein Stück anders. Eine objektive Diskussion, so sehr ich sie begrüße, über subjektive Empfindungen, ist ziellos. Sie führt zu nichts.
Warum also diese Versessenheit, über AoC, dessen Qualität und dem damit verbundenen Spielspaß zu debattieren?


----------



## SohnDesRaben (5. September 2008)

Wo sind denn da leere Versprechungen?

[ironie] Bin immer noch gnadenlos begeistert, von dem PvP-System und der DX10 Grafik! [/ironie]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasezu (5. September 2008)

entweder tust du dir das nochmal mit Warhammer online an^^. wo man jetzt noch nicht sagen ob es genau so wird wie mit aoc(funcom) . oder du zockst wow und hast nicht mehr den streß von neu  Releasten spiele wo man noch nicht weiss wie es sich entwickeln wird das neu Relreaste spiel ^^. und bei wow kommt noch nen neues addon was wieder wow boomen lässt meiner meinung nach . aber letztendlich muss du das wissen.


----------



## Falcon2K (5. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa so wie ein Manta-Fahrer der nen BMW-Fahrer kritisiert weil dieser der Meinung ist er fahre das beste Auto auf dem Markt. Die Manta-Fans werden den Manta natürlich besser finden...aber auch nur die....und objektiv gesehen liegen sie halt falsch(denn der einzige Vorteil des Manta ist der Fuchsschwanz an der Antenne)...genau wie du. ;-)



Pfui, Du Ignorant!! Das stimmt so nämlich gar nicht...das beste am Manta waren die eingebauten Coolness-Armstützen und, dass ich damit den kürzesten Witz aller Zeiten nachspielen konnte....steht ein Manta vor der Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (5. September 2008)

(DEW)Lyrre schrieb:


> Nur ganz kurz zum ganken: Das ist in WoW auch nicht anders. Wenn ich mich als 70er mit 6-7 Kumpels in Westfall hinstelle und alle NPCs und die Lowies dauerganke passiert auch nicht wirklich was. Wir hatten das erst kürzlich gemacht aus Langeweile und um zu sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein GM was unternimmt. Nach geschlagenen 16 Stunden Westfall komplett lahmlegen und 2 herzlosen Versuchen seitens 3er Ally70er  und dem mittlerweile 5ten Schichtwechsel der Ganker, nach geschlagenen 20+ Tickets von Ally-Twinks von uns kam dann tatsächlich mal ein GM zu einem von uns und fragte nett, ob wir nicht mal weiterziehen mögen - auf das provokante NEIN kam nur noch: Ja, dann viel Spaß noch in der Welt von WoW....


gehts noch erbärmlicher??? O.o


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. September 2008)

AoC macht auf lvl 20 soviel Spaß wie WoW auf lvl 70 wenn man 2h lang nach ner herogrp sucht die dann nix wird weil die noobs alle pvp equip nur haben xD

--->AoC ist DRECK^^


----------



## makkaal (5. September 2008)

Danke für solche Verallgemeinerungen subjektiver Wahrnehmung.
Das ist genau das, was ich meinte.


----------



## Rasvan (5. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> wärste schlau gewesen hätteste das gar net erst gekauft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den Satz finde ich irgendwie ...uncool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar, man ist auf die sehr umfangreiche Werbemaschinerie reingefallen, aber ist man  nicht schlau, wenn andere kriminelle Energie zum Täuschen aufbringen? 

Ich finde, man war nicht schlau genug, aber auch nicht völlig verblödet, sonst tät man heute noch Gebühren zahlen.


*sich zu rechtfertigen sucht*

PS: hinterher is man immer schlauer.


----------



## Gromthar (5. September 2008)

Sagen wir mal so: AoC war ein Schnellschuss und hätte sicher noch etwa 6 Monate intensive Entwicklung gekostet. Es wird wahrscheinlich genauso wie Vangard enden. Schade drum.


----------



## trolldich (5. September 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so: AoC war ein Schnellschuss und hätte sicher noch etwa 6 Monate intensive Entwicklung gekostet. Es wird wahrscheinlich genauso wie Vangard enden. Schade drum.


naja die pc version war ein schnellschuss um kasse zu machen failcoms zielgruppe wird die konsole sein was man schon an der steuerung merkt .


----------



## brenner100 (6. September 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> In den 20 Jahren die ich Computerspiele zocke, hatte ich noch nie so ein beschissenes Gefühl gehabt, einfach verarscht und abgezockt worden zu sein, wie jetzt bei Funcom. Soviel Ignoranz, Propaganda Gebabbel die mich an den Irak Krieg erinnern, wo die Amerikanischen Panzer schon vor dem Palast standen und an die Tür klopften und der Propaganda Minister im Fernsehen immer noch sagte wir werden die Amerikaner vernichten weil wir so Geil sind (Mal Ironisch überzogen), habe ich noch nie in der Spielszene erlebt. Und falls es sowas schon einmal gab, dann hatte ich wohl gerade Winterschlaf. Mittlerweile ist es ja schon so, daß es schon Gilden gibt, die Bewusst sogar sich als Böse hinstellen und nur dem Zweck dienen, mit Level70-80 sich ins 40iger Gebiet zu stellen und Lowies Ganken. Kranker geht es echt nicht mehr. Und das nur weil FC da keine klare Linie findet wo es mal RP technisch ok ist mal hier und dort einen Lowie zu verhauen, oder wenn fünf 70iger kommen und 30iger verhauen und das Stundenlang weil die sonst mit ihrer Langeweile nix anfangen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hey der propaganda-minister vom irak war super :-) !
der hat seine arbeit mit herzblut gemacht.


----------



## Protek (6. September 2008)

trolldich schrieb:


> naja die pc version war ein schnellschuss um kasse zu machen failcoms zielgruppe wird die konsole sein was man schon an der steuerung merkt .



Konsolenspieler als Mmo Kunden? Ja ganz klar, das will ich sehen, wär AoC nen Singleplayer Spiel würd ichs noch verstehen. 

Mit was für ner Grafikeinstellung wollen die das da rausbringen? auf Low, damit es nicht grad die verbugten Xbox Konsolen mit zu lautem Laufwerk zum grillen bringt. Sry, Repsekt vor der Ps3, bessere Grafik und mehr Style ^^ wenn ich da an das crapige Laufwerk der Xbox 360 denke, das im Vergleich verdammt laut ist.

Ich seh das absolut unrealistisch für die Konsole, besonders bei einem Spiel das stark Absturz gefährdet ist ^^, die Leistung der 360 reicht da meiner Meinung nach nie aus, wenn es AoC bis dahin überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Wrongfifty (6. September 2008)

Ich hab50€ in dies scheiss game gesteckt und wenn ich schon nicht im Spiel spass habe dann im Forum .Kann ja sein das ich jemandem vor diesem Haufen Müll bewahre.Ihr Aoc spieler spielt euer Spiel und lasst die Flamer in Ruhe die andere davor warnen ihr Geld aus dem Fenster zu schmeißen. (Wenn ich den Ellingsen schon sehe könnt ich kotzen , kann dem jemand den Mund auswaschen bei der Scheisse die der labert.)Um beim Topic zu bleiben Ja ich wünsche mir das es Stirbt.(klingt hart is aber so).Jetzt kommen wieder die anderen die sagen:aber die leute verlieren ihre Arbeitsplätze. Ich hab 50 Tacken bezahlt ,denn Blödsinn hat jemand anderes zu verantworten und nicht ich der auch schwer dafür arbeiten muss.


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> AoC macht auf lvl 20 soviel Spaß wie WoW auf lvl 70 wenn man 2h lang nach ner herogrp sucht die dann nix wird weil die noobs alle pvp equip nur haben xD
> 
> --->AoC ist DRECK^^




endlich mal einer der die wahrheit spricht xD


----------



## Wongaar (6. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenns nicht reicht, spendier ich noch ne Jahrespackung.....


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

gibts bei aoc eig keine anderen thread oda warum is son flame thread imma im forenticker ~~~~~~~


----------



## Stefe (6. September 2008)

Ja, das ist wirklich traurig. Aber bei WoW ist es nicht anders...


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

jo stimmt scho ^^ überhaupt hab ich das gefühl das hier in letzter zeit nix mehr wirklich sinnvolles diskutiert wird buffed is irgendwie zu ner flamer plattform geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Gringo_ (6. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Hauptproblem beib AOC der instabile Client. Andauernd fliege ich dank eines OOM-Errors aus dem Spiel (und daß obwohl ich 4gb habe)! Das liegt daran daß beim Zonenwechsel dank fehlerhafter Programmierung Daten nicht aus dem Speicher gelöscht werden!
Außerdem ist der Umgang innerhalb der Community mehr als fragwürdig.
Wenn mir schon Moderatoren im offiziellen Forum sagen wollen ich solle meine Bootdatei umschreiben damit das Spiel funktioniert (was ich probiert habe und es tut es doch nicht) kann was nicht stimmen denn es ist einzig und allein die Aufgabe von FC für einen stabilen Client zu sorgen! 

Natürlich hat das Spiel auch gute Seiten wenn es denn mal funktioniert.
Die Grafik ist bei entsprechender Hardware sehr ansehnlich, das Kampfsystem innovativ und die Spielwelt sehr realistisch und düster getaltet.

Leider muss ich wohl für mich feststellen daß das nicht das ist was ich suche.
Ich mag doch eher die phantasiewelt aus WoW mit Zwergen, Orks und Untoten. Bei AoC kann man ja leider nur Menschen spielen was die Sache eher einseitig macht.
Daher freue ich mich auch schon sehr auf War, denn das scheint doch eher meinem Geschmack zu entsprechen.

Ich sehe mich schon in 10 Jahren mit dem neuesten Buffed-Magazin in der Hand (Auf dem Cover WoW, die 10te Bezahlerweiterunf im Test  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), schlage die letzte Seite auf und lese in der Rubrik in der alte Spiele noch mal ins Gedächtnis gerufen werden sollen: AoC hatte viel Potential, das Spiel hat es aber selbst den Leuten schwer gemacht es zu mögen und darum nicht die Community bekommen die es verdient. Schade!

Abschließend möchte ich sagen: Age of Conan ist noch nicht tot. Aber es riecht schon sehr komisch!


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Auf Aoc haben sich halt viele (Ich nicht, weil...) tierisch gefreut. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei dem, was da alles versprochen wurde (...allein "Spiel für Erwachsene" ins Deutsche übersetzt heißt...). Endlich mal ein Spiel mit Titten und Blut und vor allem ohne WoW-Kiddies (...Achtung, nur für pubertäre Kleinkinder!). Dass die AoC-Kiddies schlimmer sind als besagte WoW-Kiddies, war ja nicht abzusehen^^

Ein eigens erlebtes Beispiel aus dem "Hilfe-für-Neulinge-Chat" mit Betonung auf Neuling (AK = AoC-Kiddy):

Ich:"Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass die Nekro-Pets nicht nach jeder Tür verschwinden?"
AK1:"Nein!!!!!!111"
Ich:"Das is ja blöd."
AK1:"GHE DCOH WOW SPIELLEN!!!"
AK2:"Sheiss WoW-Kidie!"
AK3:"Was macst du hir, das Spil ist nr fur Erwachsene, Lowbob!!!111"
AK4:"S.o."

Man beachte die interessante Interpretation deutscher Rechtschreibung...

Das Spiel ist ein Grafikblender, die Community in einem Wort: peinlich und das Ende hart verdient. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit^^


----------



## Wongaar (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Auf Aoc haben sich halt viele (Ich nicht, weil...) tierisch gefreut. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei dem, was da alles versprochen wurde (...allein "Spiel für Erwachsene" ins Deutsche übersetzt heißt...). Endlich mal ein Spiel mit Titten und Blut und vor allem ohne WoW-Kiddies (...Achtung, nur für pubertäre Kleinkinder!). Dass die AoC-Kiddies schlimmer sind als besagte WoW-Kiddies, war ja nicht abzusehen^^
> 
> Ein eigens erlebtes Beispiel aus dem "Hilfe-für-Neulinge-Chat" mit Betonung auf Neuling (AK = AoC-Kiddy):
> 
> ...




Schade das du keinen Screenshot davon hast.
Ich habe seit ich AoC zocke so nen Scheiss, wie du ihn gerade vorführst, selbst nicht erlebt.
Sicher gibt es hier und da paar Ausfälle, aber im Großen und Ganzen alles "normal".

Will dir hier nichts vorwerfen, von wegen "hauptsache mal was dazu geschrieben", aber kann ich mir wirklich fast nicht vorstellen.
Vieleicht haste ja auch nur die Antworten auf deine Frage übersehen bei dem ganzen Chatgeflame der AK's ^^


----------



## Markon78 (6. September 2008)

hm also das is sogar noch harmlos.....ich hab zwar leider keine Screens mehr davon, aber es gab
Zeiten am Server Aries da war von den übelsten Beschimpfungen bis hin zu Nazi-Aussagen alles dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....dann noch etwa in einem Deutsch Niveau mit sovielen Rechtschreibfehlern das es einem graust.
Extremes aggressiv Verhalten anderen gegenüber war da noch das harmloseste.....

Diese "Leute" waren dann in etwa 14 oder 15 Jahre alt (ja, das haben Sie sogar in Ruhe zugegeben) und ich weiss
jetzt echt nicht was schlimmer ist:
Das 14-jährige so ein Spiel spielen und damit ernsthaft überfordert waren/sind oder die nicht vorhandene Erziehung der "Eltern".
Wobei die Definition Eltern hier eher auf "Aufsichtsperson" reduziert werden kann.

mfg


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Markon78 schrieb:


> hm also das is sogar noch harmlos.....ich hab zwar leider keine Screens mehr davon, aber es gab
> Zeiten am Server Aries da war von den übelsten Beschimpfungen bis hin zu Nazi-Aussagen alles dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, screenshot or it didn't happen!!!einself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Du Nubsorwowkiddielowbob111


----------



## Dralion (6. September 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Konsolenspieler als Mmo Kunden? Ja ganz klar, das will ich sehen, wär AoC nen Singleplayer Spiel würd ichs noch verstehen.
> 
> Mit was für ner Grafikeinstellung wollen die das da rausbringen? auf Low, damit es nicht grad die verbugten Xbox Konsolen mit zu lautem Laufwerk zum grillen bringt. Sry, Repsekt vor der Ps3, bessere Grafik und mehr Style ^^ wenn ich da an das crapige Laufwerk der Xbox 360 denke, das im Vergleich verdammt laut ist.
> 
> Ich seh das absolut unrealistisch für die Konsole, besonders bei einem Spiel das stark Absturz gefährdet ist ^^, die Leistung der 360 reicht da meiner Meinung nach nie aus, wenn es AoC bis dahin überhaupt noch gibt.




auch wenn du das so siehst wird es trotzdem so sein und du wirst sehen das es auch noch erfolgreich sein wird. Zu den Grafiksettings darfst du nicht vergessen, wenn man für eine feste Hardware Plattform codieren kann dann holt man um einiges mehr an Grafik und FPS auch aus geringerer Hardware, das kannste nie mit nem PC vergleichen.

Wie schon ein Vorreiter gesagt hat ist das spiel mit der behinderten Steuerung von Anfang an für die Konsoleros ausgelegt, das bringt wiederum auch eine andere art von spieler der das spiel mit seinen bugs nicht gegen MMOs  vergleichen wird sondern eher ein Action_Hack und Slay mit vielen Multiplayer spielern.

Daher denke ich das es funktionieren wird, allerdings sind wir PC spieler trotzdem verarscht worden. Hoffentlich lernen die leute und firmen langsam das ne affengeile Grafik nicht = Spielspaß ist.


----------



## Deleo (6. September 2008)

Ja schade nur, das man die 50 € nicht wieder bekommt. :-(


----------



## _Gringo_ (6. September 2008)

Deleo schrieb:


> Ja schade nur, das man die 50 € nicht wieder bekommt. :-(



ja die würde ich dirket in War online investieren. Blöd auch daß man das Spiel nicht weiterverkaufen kann, ich meine ist ja eigentlich mein Eigentum. Wenn man einmal nen Account erstellt hat kann man mit den DvDs nix mehr anfangen. leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimrott (6. September 2008)

Denke für AoC ist der Zug jetzt erstmal abgefahren. Nicht NUR weil das Spiel die einen oder anderen Nachteile hat (versuche gerade ganz bewusst nicht drauf herum zureiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), sondern weil es bisher keinen "AHA" Effekt gab was Patches angeht. 
Die Entwickler konnten bis jetzt einfach nicht davon überzeugen, dass sich da wirklich etwas drastisch ändern wird. Da jetzt der Release von WAR und im übernächsten Monat das WoW-Addon anstehen, ist da erstmal nicht mehr viel zu holen. Die Beta-Shows/-Berichte der beiden Konkurenten laufen und die Leute setzen ihre Hoffnungen schon auf die Konkurenz.
Selbst WENN WAR ein Reinfall werden sollte (was ich nicht hoffe) wird sich das erst in 3-4 Wochen zeigen und bis dahin wird sich erstmal kaum noch einer um AoC kümmern und dann ist auch das WoW Addon draussen.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Auf Aoc haben sich halt viele (Ich nicht, weil...) tierisch gefreut. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei dem, was da alles versprochen wurde (...allein "Spiel für Erwachsene" ins Deutsche übersetzt heißt...). Endlich mal ein Spiel mit Titten und Blut und vor allem ohne WoW-Kiddies (...Achtung, nur für pubertäre Kleinkinder!). Dass die AoC-Kiddies schlimmer sind als besagte WoW-Kiddies, war ja nicht abzusehen^^
> 
> Ein eigens erlebtes Beispiel aus dem "Hilfe-für-Neulinge-Chat" mit Betonung auf Neuling (AK = AoC-Kiddy):
> 
> ...



sowas ähnlich kenne ich von wow und bei aoc obwohl ich 4 char´s 20+ habe noch nie auf asura erlebt..
im spielfeldchat wird manchmal über den client gemecktert was ich auch verstehe aber sonst ist es hier ganz ok.

ich bin in einer gilde mit 160 chars von denen vielleicht 40 twinks sind - ca 100-120 accounts. abends sind wir ca mit 10mann online und zum raid auch mal 30+ aber von den 100+ account´s sind weit über 50 account komplett stillgelegt. alleine 40 80iger die nicht mehr wissen was sie in dem spiel anfangen solle... 
mir macht das spiel noch spass. raide mit meiner gilde 2-3 mal die woche und twinke jetzt einen necro auf 80.
zur neuen wow erweiterung werde ich meinen krieger erstmal auf 80 bringen und hoffe das aoc noch schnell conncet für die 80 nachschiebt, das ich wieder zurück nach aoc finde und auch noch spieler bzw gildies da sind mit denen ich spielen kann.


----------



## Curentix (6. September 2008)

Blah di blah, Massensterben in HDRO, Massensterben in AoC blah blub blab.

HDRO ist heute noch da, und recht erfolgreich, wenn auch mit Abonnentzahlen jenseits unter 1 Mio. Marke. Es ist erfolgreich, es hat eine riesen Community. Und es reicht!

Genauso wirds mit AoC aussehen.

Bloss weil der Branchenriese WoW Zahlen jenseits 10+ Mio hat, muss es nicht heißen.

Nehmt EVE Online als beispiel. 250-300k Abos und seit Jahren ein massiver Erfolg!

Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge MMO's mit kleinen, aber festen Communities. Und keine Mainstreams wie WoW.


----------



## _Gringo_ (6. September 2008)

Mag sein nur werden es immer weniger, in den ersten vier Monaten von 800000 auf 400000.....
bei Hdro war es genau anders rum!


----------



## etmundi (6. September 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Blöd auch daß man das Spiel nicht weiterverkaufen kann



Namaste

In der Bucht stehen ne ganze Menge AoC zum verkauf

Ebay


----------



## Dentus (6. September 2008)

Fragen in wir nochmal in 2 Monaten nach AoC wenn WAR ne Weile draussen ist....dann sehen wir weiter. Vorher spekulieren führt zu nix


----------



## _Gringo_ (6. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> 
> In der Bucht stehen ne ganze Menge AoC zum verkauf
> 
> Ebay



Mag sein nur würde ich es da nicht kaufen, es sei denn es ist 100%ig neu. Denn wenn die Key einmal an einen Account geknüpft ist kann man meines Wissens nach keinen neuen mehr mit dieser erstellen!
Man kauft also den Account mit und jeder weiß ja was passieren kann wenn man das tut. Kaufen->Verkäufer verspricht Accountdaten weiterzugeben-> man bezahlt-> Verkäufer lacht sich ins Fäustchen, hat Geld und Account!


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge MMO's mit kleinen, aber festen Communities. Und keine Mainstreams wie WoW.



Also generell bevorzuge ich das, was mir Spass macht. Aber ein Gutes hat WoW, was AoC niemals haben wird. Man kann seinen Account für nen riesen Haufen Asche verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal btw: Hab mir letztens die Wertung der PC-Games nochmal angeguckt, in der damals WoW bewertet wurde. Völlig übertrieben, denk in anderen Zeitschriften wird es nicht anders gewesen sein. Aber trotzdem hat sich WoW einfach gut angefühlt und gut gespielt, besonders in Gruppen. Und da ist auch (für mich) einer der wichtigsten Knackpunkte bei AoC, das Gruppenspiel ist dank der unflexiblen und super umstandlichen Fummel-Steuerung (bei der man statt auf den Schirm zu gucken, nur auf der Tastatur nach seinen Kombos sucht) ein wahrloses Rumgebashe, dass einfach nur nervtötend ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist das einfach hart am Ziel vorbei.
Und was Bugs angeht: Jetzt ist schon eine Menge Zeit vergangen und alle schweren Bugs sind noch im Spiel. Wie ich da noch drüber hinwegsehen soll, ist mir schleierhaft. Das Spiel hats einfach nie über die Beta hinaus gepackt und ich wüßte nicht einen Grund, warum ich das gerade zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch länger finanzieren sollte. Ich werd jetzt ertmal Warhammer spielen, vielleicht wird das ja nen gutes Spiel. Wenn nicht kommt in absehbarer Zeit noch Spellborn, auf das ich auch sehnlichst warte.


----------



## Iffadrim (6. September 2008)

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, ich habe lange Zeit WOW gespielt, aber so wie Blizzard den End-Content gestaltet hat, ist die Erreichbarkeit fast unmöglich geworden für den gewöhnlichen Spieler.
Auf den Servern ist ein regelrechtes "Rudelspiel-Verhalten" aufgetreten, dass Eigenschaften wie Geduld, Fairness und der Sinn für die Realität so was von auf er Strecke geblieben sind, dass ich für mich entschieden habe damit aufzuhören.
Spams im Handelschannel dominieren die Chatleiste, und des Abends tummeln sich Leute in einer Menge, dass ich sollte ich auf die Strasse treten, das Gefühl haben müsste ich lebe hier in Ghosttown.
Freunde die sonst so unternehmungslustig waren, kommen immer mit der selben Leier: Ich bin Raiden, Farmen, etc.

Das ich für mich denke, so kann das doch keinen Spass machen.
Für die Gruppen gilt:
Hast du eine bestimmte Klasse => Tschüss
Hast du als Tank nicht mindestens xy Rüstung, HP, Verteidigung => Tschüss
Hast du als Schadensausteiler nicht mind. xy Schaden => Tschüss

das Ganze gilt dann so weiter für den Heiler, die Oma, den Opa und wer sonst noch so dabei sein will.

In AOC habe ich das Gefühl, die Leute sind nicht so "abgehoben" und das ist mir der monatliche Betrag Wert (im Moment, könnte sich ja vielleicht ändern)
aber wenn ich überlege wie es die letzten Monate WOW abgelaufen ist, wie oft ich mich über dies und jenes aufgeregt habe, weiss ich dass es absolut verschwendete Zeit war.

Und deshalb finde ich es in der Art und Weise wie es in AOC läuft echt angenehm.

Was der Release von WH Online bringt, bleibt abzusehen.
Für mich habe ich klar entschieden, NEIN für mich zuviel PVP.
Aber mal schaun, bis dahin verbleibe ich in Hyborien und bin für meinen Teil ganz glücklich.


----------



## turageo (6. September 2008)

Parelias schrieb:
			
		

> Bei all den Hasstiraden gegen dieses Spiel [...]



btw: Was mich n bissl wundert, da ich die ganze Thematik AoC nur am Rande verfolgt habe, ist wo auf einmal die ganzen Schreihälse hingekommen sind,
die vor Monaten mal wieder so begeistert von AoC getan haben und WoW, als im Vergleich, grottenschlecht bezeichneten... Sind das nun die gleichen, die
jetzt besagte "Hasstiraden" verfassen, weil die Rechnung mal wieder nicht aufging mit "WoW-Ersatzspielzeug"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Naja, nach allem was ich bisher so drüber gelesen habe und mir von Bekannten erzählt wurde, die AoC spielen, werd ich es wahrscheinlich nicht noch
anfangen, obwohl die Überlegung im Raum stand. Ich denke einfach, dass es dem Spiel bei mir ähnlich ergehen wird wie LOTRO - vertaubt im Regal. Das ist
das Geld wahrscheinlich nicht wert. Meine persönlich Meinung, kann jeder gerne anders denken.

mfg


----------



## Melvin81 (6. September 2008)

Es wird besser, man sollte FC bisle Zeit geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (6. September 2008)

Melvin81 schrieb:


> Es wird besser, man sollte FC bisle Zeit geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Richtig. Und wenn sie das nächste mal die Monatsgebühren einziehen wollen, schreibste ihnen stattdessen nen netten Zettel mit "Ihr braucht noch Zeit das Spiel fertigzustellen...ich brauche noch Zeit um das Geld dafür aufzutreiben. Fair ist fair."


----------



## Zurgar (6. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja Testbericht von einem Hasselhoff Fan der nur Wow kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wann sind kritische Beta Berichte zu WAR sehr aussagekräftig ?

Durch antworten wie sie von Dir kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Widerleg doch einfach seine persönliche Sicht der Dinge , geht es nicht wird da immer verdammt viel Wahrheit drinn stecken.

Ps. kritische Beta Berichte zu WAR werden bei euch auch nicht mehr gepostet , reine beweihräucherung Threads wie im WAR - Forum kann man sich schenken,denn genau diese sind nicht ernst zu nehmen.
Die kritischen Berichte haben andere Wege direkt in Gildenforen gefunden wo man vernünftig diskutieren kann, ohne immer wieder in eine Schublade gedrängt zu werden.


~6 Jahre DaoC , 90% RvR bei HvH Lyo/ Hib ( Limors )
GW
und schau an auch WoW ( reiner pve content - 25er - , WoW kann mich im Bereich pvp nicht im geringsten fordern / reizen )


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Wieso gebt ihr derartige Diskussionen nicht endlich auf. Das hat bisher doch noch nie zu einem sinnvollen Gespräch 
geführt, sondern genau das Gegenteil dessen heraufbeschworen, was man unter einer sinnvollen Diskussion
verstehen würde. 

Keine Sau kann wissen, wie es in Zukunft mit Aoc aussehen wird. Fakt ist, sie haben es sich zu Beginn bei vielen 
potenziellen Kunden versaut. Andere wiederum sind zufrieden. Alles andere wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Für jemanden, der das Spiel als schlecht befunden hat, ist es doch eh völlig egal.

Alle anderen müssen hoffen, daß dem nicht so ist und Aoc sich halten kann. Dazu haben sie noch immer
alle Chancen. Auch wenn es kein Klassenprimus mehr werden wird, solange sie ihr Soll erfüllen,
können sie existieren und fertig.

Gut für alle, die das Spiel zocken wollen und völlig egal für jene, die es nicht zocken wollen.
So einfach ist das


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig. Und wenn sie das nächste mal die Monatsgebühren einziehen wollen, schreibste ihnen stattdessen nen netten Zettel mit "Ihr braucht noch Zeit das Spiel fertigzustellen...ich brauche noch Zeit um das Geld dafür aufzutreiben. Fair ist fair."



Lol...aber in gewisser Weise hast du da schon recht. Es wird heutzutage oft dermaßen halbgare Kost auf die Kunden
losgelassen, daß es manchmal echt nicht mehr feierlich ist.


----------



## grimrott (6. September 2008)

turageo schrieb:


> btw: Was mich n bissl wundert, da ich die ganze Thematik AoC nur am Rande verfolgt habe, ist wo auf einmal die ganzen Schreihälse hingekommen sind,
> die vor Monaten mal wieder so begeistert von AoC getan haben und WoW, als im Vergleich, grottenschlecht bezeichneten... Sind das nun die gleichen, die
> jetzt besagte "Hasstiraden" verfassen, weil die Rechnung mal wieder nicht aufging mit "WoW-Ersatzspielzeug"?
> 
> ...



Stimmt!
Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie es war kurz nach Release. Irgendwer hat Kritik gegen AoC geäussert und schon kamen HUNDERTE AoC-Hardcore-Fanboys aus ihren Löchern und fingen das große Flamen an. Das galt sogar für konstruktive und/oder gut begründete Kritik. Da hat man richtig gesehen wie fanatisch mancher einfach nicht sehen wollte dass AoC nicht das ist was es sein sollte.
Ist extrem ruhig geworden in der Fanboy-Ecke. Extrem ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und in 1-2 Jahren ist AOC sicher nochmal einen Blick wert.



Was ein geiler Spruch^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle, die es bis dahin noch nicht gespielt hatten ja, denn man bekommt es dann mit Sicherheit für 1€ vom Grabbeltisch. Für alle anderen eher nicht.


----------



## dikinuras (6. September 2008)

mein grund, warum ich schon heute nicht mehr aoc spiele, obwohl ich das game erst gestern installiert habe ist ganz einfach: es ist mit meiner rechnerkonfiguration (amd x2 +3800, 2gbram, gf 7900gto) unspielbar.
texturen werden nicht geladen, die map oben rechts taucht nur ab und zu wieder einmal auf, dialoge können nicht geführt werden, weil unten der text fehlt ("lagspikes", was weiß ich), beim kampf selber habe ich etwa 7fps.. alles in allem sicher ein problem.

sicher habe ich von hohen hardwareanforderungen gelesen, jedoch spielt sich hdro wunderbar mit den höchsten settings, welch eine grafikfreude! sogar the witcher, titan quest oder call of durty 4habe ich OHNE probleme gespielt. bei cod4 muß ich zugeben nicht die allerhöchsten settings verwendet zu haben, aber doch ganz ordentliche mit 1600/1200.

in meinem fall ist aoc bei niedrigeren seettings GRAUENHAFT anzusehen, an was das auch immer liegen mag.

ich neige dazu hier der fehlenden optmierung von funcom die "schuld" zu geben, das game ist einfach scheiße programmiert.


lg
diki

btw: wie schade, dass aoc unspielbar ist, denn design und quest spielen für mich (kenne nur die ersten level) in der oberliga locker mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zurgar (6. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie es war kurz nach Release. Irgendwer hat Kritik gegen AoC geäussert und schon kamen HUNDERTE AoC-Hardcore-Fanboys aus ihren Löchern und fingen das große Flamen an. Das galt sogar für konstruktive und/oder gut begründete Kritik. Da hat man richtig gesehen wie fanatisch mancher einfach nicht sehen wollte dass AoC nicht das ist was es sein sollte.
> Ist extrem ruhig geworden in der Fanboy-Ecke. Extrem ruhig
> 
> ...




Die sind nun alle im WAR Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mir AoC selber zulegen, jedoch war es mir nicht möglich ohne Beta - Zugang meine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
Auf blauen Dunst kaufe ich mir kein mmo und somit beschloss ich etwas zu warten um durch DaoC Member oder objektive Foren Berichte den Kauf abzuwäagen.

Schade das es so kommen musste.
Der Publisher hat Geld gespart als er ein anscheinend halbagres Produkt auf die Menscheit los lies und doch hat er Geld verloren da er die " fetten Jahre " dafür geopfert hat - Paradox aber wahr -


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

dikinuras schrieb:


> mein grund, warum ich schon heute nicht mehr aoc spiele, obwohl ich das game erst gestern installiert habe ist ganz einfach: es ist mit meiner rechnerkonfiguration (amd x2 +3800, 2gbram, gf 7900gto) unspielbar.
> texturen werden nicht geladen, die map oben rechts taucht nur ab und zu wieder einmal auf, dialoge können nicht geführt werden, weil unten der text fehlt ("lagspikes", was weiß ich), beim kampf selber habe ich etwa 7fps.. alles in allem sicher ein problem.
> 
> sicher habe ich von hohen hardwareanforderungen gelesen, jedoch spielt sich hdro wunderbar mit den höchsten settings, welch eine grafikfreude! sogar the witcher, titan quest oder call of durty 4habe ich OHNE probleme gespielt. bei cod4 muß ich zugeben nicht die allerhöchsten settings verwendet zu haben, aber doch ganz ordentliche mit 1600/1200.
> ...



Hab gar keine Performance / Grafikprobleme und "rein technisch gesehen" ist AoC ein Leckerbissen. Du hast da wohl ein Problem mit deinem PC. Mein PC entspricht etwa deinem, nur hab ich ne 8800gt. Die hat natürlich mehr Performance aber produziert nicht den geringsten Grafikfehler. Spiel auf high mit 4x Kantenglättung.
Hab auch nie groß Beschwerden über Performance bzw. Grafikfehler gehört, mit der Meinung stehst wohl weitgehend allein da.


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Hab gar keine Performance / Grafikprobleme und "rein technisch gesehen" ist AoC ein Leckerbissen. Du hast da wohl ein Problem mit deinem PC. Mein PC entspricht etwa deinem, nur hab ich ne 8800gt. Die hat natürlich mehr Performance aber produziert nicht den geringsten Grafikfehler. Spiel auf high mit 4x Kantenglättung.
> Hab auch nie groß Beschwerden über Performance bzw. Grafikfehler gehört, mit der Meinung stehst wohl weitgehend allein da.



Das glaubst doch selber ned?
Du wirst mit nem vergleichbaren Rechner sicher ned auf High Spielen.
Und nein, erst High klicken und dann Schatten, Sichtweite, Details ect. runterdrehen läst die Bezeichnung High nicht mehr gelten, 
sondern dann ist man auf Medium.

Habe selber nen X2 4600+ , 3GB Ram und 8800GT.
Mit Low Schatten, 1000 Meter sichtweite und ohne Gras war es gut Spielbar bei 35-50 FPS.

Aber auch nur solange man ned in Raids musste oder Sieges liefen, dann war man bei 5-10 FPS.


AOC ist einfach miserabel programmiert. 
HDRO ist nur minimal hässlicher und läuft mindestens 5x sogut wie AoC.


----------



## ShRoUd (6. September 2008)

Hatte da vorhin etwas gelesen von wegen beta und was die da gemacht haben.

Könnte sein das ich mich jetzt total vertue, aber ging die beta nicht eh nur bis lvl 20?

MfG


----------



## Pacster (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Hab auch nie groß Beschwerden über Performance bzw. Grafikfehler gehört, mit der Meinung stehst wohl weitgehend allein da.




Du hast die letzten 4 Monate im Kloster in Tibet verbracht, oder?


----------



## Iffadrim (6. September 2008)

Komisch, 
Nach eurer Meinung sind Leute nicht bereit, Hardware aufzurüsten, jm ein Spiel an dem sie hängen besser am Laufen zu haben.

Die Erfahrung kann ich gar nicht teilen.

Wenn ich überlege, wie viele Leute bei mir vorm Tresen standen:

Mehr Ram für WOW.
Neue Graka für COD4 und Crysis.
Neuen Rechner für BF2 und Oblivion.


Fakt ist, dass man nunmal leider ned ewig mit nem Altrechner zocken kann.

Dann muss was neues her.

Und tut bitte nicht so, als würde ich lügen.
Ich weiss selber wie das ist, wenn man mal Abstriche machen muss, wenn man wieder am sparen ist, damit es was besseres reicht.


----------



## Deadwool (6. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> AOC ist einfach miserabel programmiert.
> HDRO ist nur minimal hässlicher und läuft mindestens 5x sogut wie AoC.


AoC ist definitiv ein Spiel von Grafikfetischisten für Grafikfetischisten. Mag sein dass es nicht optimal programmiert ist von der Performance her. Aber die Programmierer sind nie davon ausgegangen dass es auf einem 400 Euro Rechner in voller Pracht laufen wird. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht natürlich ein grober Fehler, ein MMO so zu konzipieren, weil es nur eine kleine Anzahl von Kunden glücklich macht. Möglicherweise  sind das jene die es heute noch spielen. Die anderen haben nach dem Probemonat gekündigt und flamen seither die Foren voll ^^


----------



## Micha0901 (6. September 2008)

Gott was war ich für ein Fanboy. Was habe ich dieses Spiel verteidigt. CE bestellt, 2 80iger hochgezogen, dazu noch 2 40iger und 2 20iger. Es machte auch Anfangs Spass aber schon bei dem ersten 80iger kam bald Langweile auf. Dann folgte das Twinken und wieder und wieder. Jedesmal die Hoffnung "mit dem nächsten Patch wirds besser". Aber wenn man erstmal 4-5 Mal ein paar Stunden an verbuggten Raidgegner verbracht hat, die man eben nicht durch exploiten legen will, sondern so wie sie vielleicht programmiert wurden, wenn man sich mit 80 in Keshatta fragt was man tun soll, wenn noch immer kein PvP System intergriert ist, wenn Raiditems wertlos werden, weil 0815 Craftingitems voll gesockelt besser sind usw. Tja irgendwann verliert man die Lust. Wenn sich FC aber dann auch noch hinstellt und besagte Fehler tot schweigt und stattdessen noch mehr MarketingBlaBla folgen lässt, hmm dann kündigt man eben seinen Account. Ist zwar schade um die investierte Zeit und die Stufe 3 Gildenstadt (ja 30 Leute sind der selben Meinung wie ich) aber Spiele sollen eben Spass machen...AoC machte zum Schluss keinen mehr...

Blut und Titten und das USK 18 Siegel mögen 14 jährige vor den Monitor holen, ich bin 28 und die Masche zieht nicht. Ich will ein MMO mit Sinn und "Lore" keine interaktive Grafikdemo. Ja, es mag erst ein paar Monate auf dem Markt sein..aber wenn eine Firma statt konsequenter Bugentfernung nicht das Releasecontent poliert, sondern stattdessen AddonGebiete oder gar eine 360 Version in Arbeit nimmt, gibt es dafür nur eine Bezeichnung: Klassisch am Kunde vorbei entwickelt...eigentlich schade drum.

Ich werd nun auch WAR testen, mehr enttäuschen als AoC kann es mich nicht....


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Das glaubst doch selber ned?



Stümmt, die Schatten hab ich auf normal heruntergedreht. Sonst aber hab ich nichts verändert. Ich spiel mit 30 (Städten) - 60 fps (Außenareale). Wenn dir das zum aufhängen reicht, dann baumel mal schön.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pacster schrieb:


> Du hast die letzten 4 Monate im Kloster in Tibet verbracht, oder?



Die ein oder andere Beschwerde bekam ich schon mit. Aber das größte Mimimi war immer noch wegen anderer Bugs und fehlendem Content. Abgesehen davon hab ich nen stink normalen Rechner (nach 3D-Mark 06 weit unter Durchschnitt) und AoC läuft sehr gut, wie schon geschrieben. Kann nichts dafür, wenn ihr eure Kisten nicht gebacken bekommt^^


----------



## zificult (6. September 2008)

ich habs prophetzeit


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> ich habs prophetzeit



Hast jetzt deine 400 Posts? Ja! Gratz zum 1up^^


----------



## Maradieter (6. September 2008)

R.I.P  AOC


----------



## Mibucal (6. September 2008)

Melvin81 schrieb:


> Es wird besser, man sollte FC bisle Zeit geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



... und in der Zwischenzeit bezahle ich dafür das ich den Betatester spielen darf. NOGO

Ich war auch einer der sich schon seit Jahren für AoC interessierte, und bedauernd die Terminverschiebung von Nov.07 auf Mai 08 vernahm. Aber, man ist ja immernoch guter Hoffnung und denkt sich: >Puuhhh, naja, dafür ist es dann auch wirklich fertig und ich kann mal wirklich versuchen RP zu betreiben(Erwachsenes Setting und so)<. 
So weit, so gut.
Die Monate zogen ins Land, PreOrder war bestellt, immermehr Infos füllten diverse Zeitschriften und Foren und dazu kam noch die großartige PR-Maschine von Funcom.

Mai 08
Hmm.....joahh.... 17GB Download, da die Spiele ja erst zum offiziellem Releastermin ausgeliefert werden.
In gefühlten 4 Jahren saugte mein Rechner Bit für Bit von einem Server, dessen Internetkommunikation aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit einem 9.6er Modem oder per Morsealphabet von einem nicht näher bekannten Planeten irgendwo bei Alpha-Zentauri statt fand. >Naja, es sind halt viele PreOrders raus, da werd ich bestimmt nicht der einzige sein der den Client zieht<, denk ich und warte die restlichen 35 Stunden.
Obwohl, so im Nachhinein... 
...Wusste Funcom nichts über die Menge der Verkauften PreOrders und konnte dann nicht 1 und 1 zusammenzählen?

Von den verschiedenen anderen Startschwierigkeiten die zu der Zeit durchs Forum geisterten blieb ich verschont. 

Sooo, >JETZT GEHTS LOOOS!!!<, schrie mir mein Erwartungsvolles Spielerhirn in Großbuchstaben zu.
Charaktererstellung: Einstellmöglichkeiten über Einstellmöglichkeiten, die man teilweise auch noch einstellen kann. >Geil< 
Sekundenlange Bildaussetzter oder einfrieren des Programms bis hin zum Bluescreen(btw: mein erster seit 6 Monaten Vista). *hmpf* Hab ich meine Graka überschätzt? OK, nach etlichen Versuchen mit diversen Einstellungen (von "wenn ich noch einen Tick weiter runterstelle hab ich Vektorgrafik" bis "ich kann von hier die Bartstoppeln des Questgebers in 34km Entfernung sehen" und verschiedenen Zwischenstufen) konnte es dann endlich losgehen. 

Grafik Top. Atmosphäre Top. Ich bin im Himmel!

HEE, ich kann meine Gruppenmitglieder nicht sehen, obwohl wir eigentlich nebeneinander stehen. Aaachso, verschiedene Instanzen, Instanzen, Instanzen... *hmpf*
HEE, meine Karte, die mir auf das Pixel genau sagt wo ich bei welcher Quest hinzugehen habe, ist grau. Aaachso, Memory Leak. *hmpf*
HEE, ich laufe und laufe, bewege mich aber keinen Millimeter vorwärts. Aaachso, da liegt ein Steinchenchenchen im Gras versteckt. *hmpf*
HEE, warum bin ich mehr auf dem Desktop als im Spiel. Aaachso, ein weiterer kleiner Bug, der behoben wird. *hmpf*
.
.
.
.

Naja, um die Liste, die sich noch Seitenweise verlängern ließe, nicht ausarten zu lassen, hier ein dickes *STOP*

Um es auf den Punkt zu bingen; Ich bin entäuscht. 
Wie konnte es passieren, das soviel Innovation und potenzieller Spielspaß so dermaßen verhunzt das Licht der Weltöffentlichkeit erblickt? 
Wie kann es sein, das es für die, Anfangs wirklich erheblichen, Serverdownzeiten nicht einmal den Versuch einer Wiedergutmachung beim zahlenden Kunden gibt?
Wie kann es sein, das versprochen und versprochen, und verschoben und verschoben wird?
Warum zur Hölle, wurde der Releastermin nicht nochmal verschoben, um das Spiel in einen halbwegs endverbrauchergerechten Zustand zu bringen?

Ich muss aufhören, ich werde schon wieder sauer . . .


Fakt ist:
Das Spiel wurde mittem im Betastadium released(vermute eher Alpha). NDA sei dank, bekam man natürlich nur die PR-Gags von Funcom serviert.
Danke dafür.

Meine Entscheidung, und hoffentlich die vieler Funcom-Opfer ist klar.
Ich werde zukünftig jedes Produkt von dieser Firma meiden.

Am Rande sei erwähnt, das |Waldgeist| wirklich einen super Job macht, aber leider für das falsche Spiel. Von diesem Comm.-Manager können sich viele andere   eine große Scheibe abschneiden(bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen).


----------



## Deadwool (6. September 2008)

Ist das so eine Art Therapie für dich, einen Heulthread darüber zu verfassen, in welchem Zustand das Spiel im Mai 08 war ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kleines September Update für dich: Keinen der von dir beschriebenen Bugs ist heute noch im Spiel drin.


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Seit welchem Patch?
Ende August gabs noch:

- Bluescreens / Freezes
- Mem Leaks
- Lagspikes
- kein PvP Endgame Content
- OK Raidencounter
- total kaputtes Crafting System aka 36xDMG Gems in Rüstung
- Gem Dupe ( Mein Fav. den gibts schon seit 2 Monaten, aus einem DMG Gem werden 36, woohoo )
- Exrem FPS Einbrüche
- zuwenig Content 55-79
- Null Klassenbalance. Entweder One-Hit PvP oder IMBA Priester.

So lahm wie Funcom arbeitet, wäre ein Release um Mai 2009 wohl ratsamer gewesen um einen Stand zu
haben, wie ihn heute die Warhammer Beta hat, oder anno 2005 die WoW Beta.
Realistisch gesehen, war AoC zum Release mal grade frisch aus der Alpha Phase raus, aber kein Stand den
man hätte Gold-Status nennen dürfen.


----------



## Mibucal (6. September 2008)

@Deadwool
*hust*
doch, und die die nicht in der Liste stehen auch.

mein letzter stand ist 04.09. da lief mein acc aus.

z.b. MemoryLeak = graue Karte = 04.09. = 45min inGame = Karte grau
z.b. Instanzen, Instanzen, Instanzen . . .  jaja, es ist ein feature um die weitläufíge welt von age of conan nicht überbevölkert wirken zu lassen(fast O-Ton FC)

btw: es ist weniger ein "heulthread" sondern eher ein "trauerthread", da ich, wie du sicherlich nicht überlesen hast, mich wirklich auf das spiel freute.
wenn du mich aber unbedingt auf "Mai 08" festnageln möchtest, solltest du es bitte nicht aus dem kontext reißen.



kthxby


----------



## Deadwool (6. September 2008)

Dann liegts vielleicht an deinem Rechner. Ich hab seit 3 Wochen keine grauen Karten und keinen einzigen Absturz mehr. Ich habe allerdings mein RAM inzwischen auf 4GB aufgerüstet, und sichergestellt dass Windows 3 davon für das Spiel zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich möchte das Spiel nicht generell schönreden. Funcom hat noch einiges zu tun bis AoC so wird wie es verprochen wurde. Aber es tut sich einiges.


----------



## Albatou (6. September 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dann liegts vielleicht an deinem Rechner.



Oder am DAU-Elemente zwischen Tastatur und Stuhllehne. Ich hatte noch nie einen Absturz und das würd ich sogar unter Eid schwören. Ebenfalls kann ich mich nicht auch nur an einen einzigen Grafikfehler erinnern. Genau wie bei mir die Performance durchgehend gut ist.


----------



## Mibucal (6. September 2008)

Mein Rechner kann ich als Fehlerquelle so gut wie ausschließen. Ein "Restrisiko" bleibt natürlich immer. Aber ich spiele Crysis auf max Details auf 1600x1050 flüssig, also konstant über 35fps. 
4 GB Ram hab ich seit geraumer Zeit. 

Ich kann nur wiederholen was ich schon schrieb. Ich fühle mich verarscht und verstehe nicht, wie ein so geniales Konzept so dermaßen in den Sand gesetzt werden kann. Es drängt sich mir langsam das Gefühl auf, das die Jungs und Mädels bei Funcom ein völlig anderes Spiel spielen. Ihrer Aussagen zum derzeitigen Stand und der Zukunft decken sich so überhaupt nicht mit der Realität und der zu erwartenden Zukunft.

Ich hoffe für alle hartgesottenen(also diejenigen die noch aktiv sind oder es in ein paar Monaten nochmal versuchen wollen) Fans, das FC das Spiel irgendwann wirklich fertig bekommt.
Wobei ich finde das die AddOn Ankündigung ein sehr schlechter Witz ist und ein tritt in den Hintern der gebeutelten AoC-Comm.

Für mich ist die Leistung, die ich bezahlt und auf die ich mich gefreut habe, nicht ansatzweise erbracht worden. Ich wurde vertröstet und vertröstet . . .

Funcom hatte mich 4 Monate als zahlenden Betatester. Für mich ist hier eine Grenze erreicht.


----------



## Mibucal (6. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Oder am DAU-Elemente zwischen Tastatur und Stuhllehne. Ich hatte noch nie einen Absturz und das würd ich sogar unter Eid schwören. Ebenfalls kann ich mich nicht auch nur an einen einzigen Grafikfehler erinnern. Genau wie bei mir die Performance durchgehend gut ist.



Ich vermute eher, das DAU-Element sitzt direkt bei Funcom, und freut sich über deinen monatlichen Beitrag zu seiner Altersversorgung oder seinem neuem Boot, Haus etc.pp.


----------



## Factions (25. September 2008)

*lach. mein Haus, mein Boot, meine FC Aktie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinjun (25. September 2008)

Der letzte macht bitte das Licht aus *schleicht davon*


----------



## Protek (25. September 2008)

Sinjun schrieb:


> Der letzte macht bitte das Licht aus *schleicht davon*



Selbst mit einer kaputten Glaskugel und ohne Magie könnte man den stetigen Untergang von FailCom prophezeien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS LICHT WAR NOCH NIE AN ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *in weiter Ferne hört man das finstere Lachen anderer erfolgreicher Mmorpg Entwicklerstudios*


----------



## StolenTheRogue (25. September 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> Da sich einige Threads mittlerweile ins Unendliche bereichern, die ich auch lange mitverfolgt habe, können wir ja mal zur Aktuellen Statement´s mal freundlich miteinander Diskutieren ohne den Ewigen WoW, HDR Vergleich anzustreben. Ich selbst bin Mitglied bei den Diener des Yorch (Offizielle Gamestar Gilde auf Asgard PvP-RP), hatte Anfangs eine Menge Spaß bis Level 30. Ab 30-50 leichtes quälen, 55-70 ätzendes Quälen. ~80 Langeweile und sinnloses Grinden um überhaupt soweit zu kommen. Kurz um, habe über die Fehler wie Bugs usw. weggesehen und dem Spiel ne Chance gegeben. Aber irgendwo ist die Schmerzgrenze mal erreicht. Das was mich nervt ist nicht mal die Tatsache, daß hier und dort Fehler vorhanden sind oder da mal was nicht geht, sondern das Gebabbel seitens Funcom mit ihren leeren Versprechungen.  Nachdem ich den Artikel unseres Häuptlings durchgelesen habe (Jo, mit Fabian bin ich oft durch die Lande gestreift und haben Ganker gejagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also Spieltechnisch muss ich dir zustimmen...habs vor ca 5 min von meiner festplatte gekickt. Was du über funcom schreibst spricht mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jetzt aber mal das negative an deinem beitrag.

Beiträge vom selben schlag liest man in jedem forum und das geflenne geht mir so hammer auf die nüsse. 
Meiner meinung nach spaltet sich die ganze community in 3 lager.
1= Da gibt es die pseudointelligenten rechtschreibflamenden überheblichen Spieler die jeden der sich im chat nicht so auf seine rechtschreibung bedacht zeigt als grenzdebiel abstempeln und ihn dann im chat zerreissen.

2= Die neutralen die eine "i dont give a fuck" methode anwenden und nur dann rebellisch oder ausfallend werden wenn sie das geschwätz von gruppe 1 lesen müssen oder sich sonst irgendwie gestört fühlen.

3= Die jüngeren unter uns die den lvl 80ern in AoC den endcontent in form von "Hier habt ihr ganker zum jagen" geben und meist mit typisch -Rofl olololol mimimi alda XD- im chat auf einem rp server glänzen.


2 und 3 sind mir 100x lieber als 1 weil ich die auf ignore nehmen kann und die mich in ruhe lassen wenn ich sie in ruhe lasse. Gruppe eins sind leider zu 88% Selbstgerechte arschlöscher denen so langweilig im 80er bereich ist das sie leute aufgrund ihres !! nicht RP-konformen namen!! dauerklatschen OHNE sich vorher zu überlegen das man di namen ausblenden kann und das ein echter rpler den namen NICHT über dem kopf des gegenüber sieht.
Und dies war NUR ein beispiel.

Ich für meinen teil war auf deinem server und spiel das spiel aus deinen oben aufgeführten gründen nichmehr.

Mfg mirse

PS: den vergleich mit dem irak fand ich geschmacklos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

